# MeÄ±ster Ä±n AlchÄ± (Spez.-Frage)



## Holyknight (18. Juli 2007)

Mo&#305;n, Holy h&#305;er, &#305;ch wollt mal w&#305;ssen, welche Alch&#305;-Spez. so am me&#305;sten kohle br&#305;ngt, welche   für m&#305;ch selbst (70hunter) am besten passt, oder welche allgeme&#305;n oft genommen w&#305;rd, da &#305;ch m&#305;ch net entsche&#305;den kann &#305;n welcher D&#305;sz&#305;pl&#305;n &#305;ch me&#305;nen Me&#305;ster mache. help pls, thx.



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Ahramanyu (21. Juli 2007)

Aus eigener Erfahrung kann ich nur sagen,dass ich über Trankspezialisten und das verkaufen von Heil-, bzw. Manatränken mehr als gut verdiene. Gleichzeitig halte ich meinen eigenen Bestand oben und kann, wenn das AH von billigen Tränken nur so überquillt, auch ganz gut die Kräuter verkaufen.


----------



## Sèéker (25. Juli 2007)

korrigiert mich bitte wenn ich falsch liege, aber fläschchen zählen zu den elixiermeister spez und wenn da mal einer procct kann man seinen überschuss an das ah weiterleiten. allerdings empfehle ich, da die procrate vermutlich nicht so hoch ist trankmeister zu wählen


----------



## Holyknight (28. Juli 2007)

-closed-


----------



## Illuxx (2. August 2007)

Holyknight schrieb:


> -closed-



lol?? da kommt sich wer wichtig vor  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

naja egal... ich verweise auf meinen eintrag bezüglich mastery fragen @ HIER


----------



## moiki (12. August 2007)

-closed-
^^ hört uff zu schreibe xD


----------

